# Transparenzverlauf bei einer Collage



## mr.knowledge (17. April 2002)

Hallo,

wie bekomme ich am besten einen Transparenzvrlauf von einem Bild ins andere hin, wenn ich mir ne Collage machen will?

Mit bestem Dank...


----------



## Christoph (17. April 2002)

du erstellste eine ebenenmaske und in der Ebenenmaske dann einen Verlauf!

dann funzt es!


----------



## stiffy (17. April 2002)

knowledge:

1. wie wärs du benutzt die suchfunktion? du hast hier in kürzester zeit 3 fragen gestellt die alle durch die suchfunktion easy beantwortet werden.

2. ebenenmasken.

3. handbuch lesen...


----------

